# WTB Diawa Saltiga Ballistic 40-405



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

Looking for Daiwa ballistic 40 wrapped conventional.


----------



## huntinnc (Mar 11, 2015)

sent you a PM


----------

